# Something is setting proxy server



## Gary RVRoamer (Jan 21, 2013)

My Win8 Start Page apps stopped working - could not access internet. Then I noticed Dropbox couldn't get a "secure connection". But Firefox browser and my email client had no problem with the internet. After hunting around a bit, I discovered that Proxy Server was checked in the LAN Settings of Internet Options-Connections tab. I turned it off and all was well, but it came back on the next boot.:banghead: I can't find anything suspicious in my autostarted programs and the built-in MS security software isn't complaining about anything.

Anybody have any ideas? I'm fresh out of things to try. Meanwhile I keep resetting the Proxy check box whenever I have to re-boot.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If you haven't tried using System Restore yet, it's pretty handy for this sort of trouble.

From the Windows 8 *Start Screen*, type *Recovery*, then click *Settings*, then click *Recovery*, and then select *Open System Restore*. Choose a restore point from before your proxy settings started reinventing themselves.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

